# Missions and Worship article



## Pergamum (Mar 10, 2008)

Interesting article from Reformation21, first time I've seen this website (anyone know more about it)

...looks interesting:


http://http://www.reformation21.org/Upcoming_Issues/Worship_and_Missions/384/


Thoughts?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2008)

That is the site for the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals. Modern Reformation is no longer part of ACE so that is the reason for the new site, which was launched in the past 2 years or so.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 15, 2008)

any thoughts? I am taking the liberty to bump this once.


----------

